
Peter Sunde to setup alt root server to compete with ICANN - ukdm
http://twitter.com/brokep/status/8779363872935936
======
masonlee
But it gets more interesting. He adds:

"goal is p2p dns, not root-servers. We need root-servers for transition fast."

<http://twitter.com/brokep/status/8857561784651777>

